# Grand Canyon Flagstone for a waterfall ledge



## markperr (Jan 7, 2008)

So the first time I saw this stuff was last weekend at a landscape supply house. I would love to use it for a waterfall ledge, actually several, for my upcoming rework of my water feature on my layout. Does anyone have any experience with this particular stone when it comes to being submerged? i don't want to buy something that will erode away in a few years.


Mark


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Take a lesson from the Grand Canyon. In a few million years, most of it will erode away. The rest will survive.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The Grand Canyon DID NOT Erode as many people think 


The Grand Canyon was Dug by the Hopi Tribe of Native Americans.

And the Dirt they took out of the canyon they used to make The Rocky Mountains.

It took them millions and millions and millions of years 



APRIL FOOLS 



JJ


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

Mark

Landscape supply houses give names to their products that have a certain marketing allure. Whether this rock came from the Grand Canyon area or not is unclear.

Having said that if the rock did come from the vicinty of the Grand Canyon area (but not from the National Park, no quarrying allowed in the Park boundaries) I assume it is a reddish sandstone and probably of Permian or Triassic age. This rock should be well lithified and should not erode in your intended waterfall ledge, at least not in your lifetime.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Get it balanced just right and you can do some cool stuff with a piece of the properly shaped flagstone.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ -- Amazing how much sense that makes.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By John J on 01 Apr 2012 01:43 AM 
The Grand Canyon DID NOT Erode as many people think 


JJ 



You are correct in that it did not erode slowly over time but actually occured in a relatively short time when the inland sea broke through and took the walls down very quickly, just as when a dam breaks and the downstream sides quickly erode.


----------



## markperr (Jan 7, 2008)

Okay, so I bought the stuff, five decent size pieces ranging from 80 to 150 pounds, and since it's been awhile since I've been here religiously, I'll have to figure out how to upload pics. Does anyone know if it can be done from a smart phone?


----------



## markperr (Jan 7, 2008)

Todd, nice pic. My wife wants me to do something along the same vein. I will show her your pic and see what we can come up with.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark 

You have to upload the photo to an online site such as photo bucket. Then you copy the photo from the website you have it saved to and paste it to this sites reply body.


----------

